# Summary Page



## ArbiterWolf (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello,

I work for a company that prints, folds, and mails utility bills. The bills have many different sorts, #10 Envelopes, #9 Envelopes(Small Return Envelope for a check), Multiple page statements, and Inserts.
I'm trying to create a daily summary sheet for all our projects. What I have highlighted in blue is automatically generated data I get from our system everyday it consists of various jobs that I copied and pasted into a single excel sheet.

What I would like is something that can atomically give me a Daily Summary of the supply usage for the day for 2 different folding locations(FIM=Folding Insert Mail location column G).  I manually did all the math(hopefully I did it correctly) for this example highlighted in green. We ignore the "Shipped UPS(Suppressed)" location quantity, that is not calculated in the math for both the envelopes and inserts.

So what would be ideal is if I have a separate Excel Workbook I can reuse daily that has 2 tabs in it. The first tab I copy and paste the data from our system exactly how I did in the blue, and on the second tab it automatically creates something like I have in the green that I can print out. Then I can perform a Save As to keep the original document intact for reuse.

A little more about the Envelope types, we have 3 different types of envelopes and each of those types have their own #10 and #9. All statements get a #10 envelope(Only way to mail statements)....The statements that we expect a return payment get a #9 envelope included.  Column F indicates if that particular sort includes #9 or not, blank means Yes and NO means No #9.

So for the inserts I would need some sort of formula that can detect what sorts are using the same insert name and add the totals up and separate the totals between the 2 folding locations.

What's the best way of achieving this?


----------



## ArbiterWolf (Dec 30, 2022)

Let me know if I need to explain anything in more detail.


----------



## ArbiterWolf (Jan 3, 2023)

Is this possible?


----------

